# The Military Pets FOSTER Project



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

I received this link in an e-mail. Has anyone fostered a pet for a deployed military person? 

https://www.netpets.org/netp/foster.php


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have fostered for one military guy but it was one of my puppers which we will state in the contract. ALso have fostered for a family going overseas for a year.


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

We would like to add another dog to our family...we were thinking about another golden in a year or two, but fostering for a deployment might be something we could consider in the meantime. Our little village has a limit of two dogs per household (not including puppies under 10 weeks old) so it would have to be one or the other. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

If I were going to do it just make sure some safe guards are there to take liability of yourself. Going through an organization like this the have probably thought of everything but just make sure you are covered.


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

Great advice! I think I would ask to contact other folks who had fostered through this program and I would definitely want to speak to the service person who owns the dog. I wonder if any of the GR rescues sponsor anything like this specifically for goldens whose owners are being deployed?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

We don;t have anything like this around Fort Benning which is the largest army base around. I had thought about trying to start it back in 1991 but then the health started to go


----------

